

Android SMS Plugin for Apple Messages - newguid111
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mdr.sms_integration_for_messages

======
camillomiller
To clarify: that's a plugin that makes possible to receive and send SMS with
your phone number on Messages.app (Mac version) like you could automatically
if your phone was an iPhone, nothing else.

------
roschdal
Will iMessage ever be available on multiple platforms? As a longtime iPhone
user, currently with an Android phone, I really wish iMessages would be
available everywhere.

~~~
bt3
If history shows us anything, iMessage is such as asset to Apple's toolbox,
like Blackberry Messenger was to RIM, that Apple would likely rather go down
(unlikely), then open up the iMessage platform.

~~~
moftz
RIM published a BBM app for android and iOS a long time ago and still keep it
up to date.

~~~
rbrcurtis
Yes, when the company was so far in the hole that they were willing to grasp
at any lifeline.

